# Proper use of humidor dividers?



## Sag997 (Nov 8, 2013)

Hello everybody! 

I own one Adorini humidor which include some cigar dividers. My question is "Which is the proper use of dividers?" Is there a rule that saids how you must seperate your cigars in the Humidor? You seperate them by brand, by type or what? 

Thank you in advance!


----------



## Tobias Lutz (Feb 18, 2013)

It's all personal preference. I took the dividers out of one of my desktops, in another I use them to seperate brands, in another I use them to seperate different vitolas. Whatever works for you.


----------



## JustinThyme (Jun 17, 2013)

Dividers are tetris cheats, nothing more. Really no rules on how to place them or implement their use in the least. In my Adorini they are either separating brands or sizes, mostly sizes. The drawers are just deep enough for a Churchill so they go in front to back then a divider where I can lay in robustos/belicosos left to right and not have wasted space. The dividers purpose here is more to hold the Churchills that are stacked 3 deep in place so they dont roll out and mess up the robusto/belicoso stack. I still have a bag full of adorini dividers that go unused.


----------



## Branzig (Jul 14, 2013)

I never use them.

When I was buying humi's still, I would save them up and then use them in my coolidor for humidity buffering.


----------



## MDSPHOTO (Sep 10, 2013)

Eventually when I get enough of one brand I will most likely use them to divide up the different brands or sizes. Right now I place the dividers between my cigars and my HF tubes.


----------



## Cigar-Enthusiast (Feb 2, 2014)

I use them to separate my aging cigars from my non-aging cigars. I was thinking of actually not using it due to being more of a pain in the ass than anything.


----------



## Sag997 (Nov 8, 2013)

Ok guys! Thank you very much! 
When I will decide how I will use them I will upload a photo of my humidor!


----------



## Cigar-Enthusiast (Feb 2, 2014)

Sag997 said:


> Ok guys! Thank you very much!
> When I will decide how I will use them I will upload a photo of my humidor!


Cool, can't wait to see your setup!


----------



## danmdevries (Jan 31, 2014)

In a desktop humi, mine are just used to keep the sticks off my mesh bag of HF beads.


----------



## Sag997 (Nov 8, 2013)

I have tried to upload my humidor but I dont have the required posts yet.. So please wait a little more..


----------



## Mashie (Oct 16, 2012)

I don't use them to separate smokes. Use one to make pocket to place my humidifier packet in.


----------

